# Sub £300 Road Bike?



## RunningDownADream (27 Apr 2012)

Hi Everyone

Im looking for a road bike for under £300, now Ive come here to maybe purchase someones old road bike or something that they dont use anymore as I know finding one for £300 or less new is tough. Im looking for something 58cm upwards, not looking for full carbon just something of average quality!. If anyone has anything let me know!


----------



## redcard (27 Apr 2012)

It's obligatory:

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-id_8167038.html


----------



## RunningDownADream (27 Apr 2012)

Have had a look over that bike a few times now and honestly I dont think its quite what Im looking for!.


----------



## redcard (27 Apr 2012)

Road bike? Check
Under £300? Check
Average quality? Check


----------



## RunningDownADream (27 Apr 2012)

How can I disagree with that logic?! haha. Just dont think its my style, know I shouldnt be so choosy!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2012)

redcard said:


> Road bike? Check
> Under £300? Check
> Average quality? Check


 

red...UnCheck.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2012)

If you tell us what it is about the Triban 3 that doesn't suit you, someone might be able to suggest summat else.


----------



## RunningDownADream (27 Apr 2012)

Mainly the deep red colouring and the brand itself, know I shouldnt be so picky but I want to get something that I really like the look of aswell


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2012)

RunningDownADream said:


> *Mainly the deep red colouring* and the brand itself, know I shouldnt be so picky but I want to get something that I really like the look of aswell


 
This is as good a reason as any.


----------



## RunningDownADream (27 Apr 2012)

Sarcasm or genuine?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2012)

RunningDownADream said:


> Sarcasm or genuine?


 

Does a pic of my bike answer your question?


----------



## HovR (27 Apr 2012)

The Triban 3 is about the best bike (that I've seen) new in that price range - So if it's not for you, you'll want to look at second hand bikes, unless you want to go for a lower spec bike to get a more preferable colour scheme.


----------



## RunningDownADream (27 Apr 2012)

ianRauk- It does and that is one hell of a cool bike .

HovR - Yes I would much prefer a second hand bike that someone maybe has as their old one or just laying around


----------



## HovR (27 Apr 2012)

Take a look in the classified sections of the forums - Some quite good deals can be found in there.


----------



## RunningDownADream (27 Apr 2012)

Excellent advice thank you!. Just thought I would bring out anyone who didnt put an ad in the classifieds!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2012)

RunningDownADream said:


> Excellent advice thank you!. Just thought I would bring out anyone who didnt put an ad in the classifieds!


 

What part of the country you in?


----------



## RunningDownADream (27 Apr 2012)

Im in East yorkshire but am very willing to travel within a good distance


----------



## RunningDownADream (27 Apr 2012)

Did you have anything in mind?. Have been trawling through classifieds and gumtree :P


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2012)

there is this

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/road-bike-for-sale.98212/

if its a nice piece of steel your after


----------



## RunningDownADream (27 Apr 2012)

Not bad at all!, would have to decide whether the distance is worth it to travel!


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2012)

it is immaculate ,i had removed the spd sl pedals but will include them.... with shoes if you lucky enough to be a size 7


----------



## RunningDownADream (27 Apr 2012)

Unfortunatley not Im size 11!, just got some shoes aswell!. I think Wigan maybe just a bit too far out from me, over 100 miles there


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2012)

being the perfect gent that i am ..if you decided you was gennuinly interested i could meet you half way


----------



## RunningDownADream (27 Apr 2012)

Now that sounds very good!, I have someone on the phone who has a Trek 1200 for sale down in London but isnt willing to travel unless I pay for his petrol on top of mine!, keep me in mind please!


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2012)

if you interested ,,all you need to do is start a conversation ,and send me a pm


----------



## RunningDownADream (27 Apr 2012)

No problem at all! thank you!


----------

